# Tập 13 Ca Sĩ Giấu Mặt Mùa 2 Dương Ngọc Thái



## Hòa Lâm (21 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Đã tìm ra gương mặt tiếp theo bước tiếp vào bán kết của chương trình Ca Sĩ Giấu Mặt mùa 2. Dương Ngọc Hải là cái tên làm cho nhiều khán giả bất vì sự trùng hợp gần giống với tên ca sĩ chính. Đây là thí sinh thứ 13 nhận được tấm vé vào bán kết của cuộc thi.


----------



## vomanhung (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chương trình bây giờ toàn upload lên ytb bản cut thôi, chả có full như hồi mùa 1. Thích chương trình lắm mà không có bản full  buồn


----------



## kimanhnam (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

idol nhac tru tinh cua minh. Mong a se som ra album mot thoang que huong 6


----------



## lienquannu (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Dương Ngọc Thái nhìn chị Hoàng Châu tình cảm quá!! Y như người iu v á


----------



## xươngnam (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

lienquannu đã viết:


> Dương Ngọc Thái nhìn chị Hoàng Châu tình cảm quá!! Y như người iu v á


Full HD mới đẹp. Tình như cái bình luôn, ko biết vk Dương Ngọc Thái ngồi đó có ghen ko


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hoàng châu hát bài sầu tím thiệp hồng hay và mùi hơn ngọc thái luôn ah.


----------



## phamthuygiang (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mọi người ơi cho e hỏi chút. E muốn đến trường quay để xem trực tiếp thì phải làm thế nào


----------



## nguyenlinhha (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

phamthuygiang đã viết:


> Mọi người ơi cho e hỏi chút. E muốn đến trường quay để xem trực tiếp thì phải làm thế nào


Giờ không coi được nữa đâu bạn ơi, chương trình quay hết các tập rồi mà.


----------



## phandinhminh (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Thích koi vì có chú giang,chú dẫn chương trình hay quá. iu chú giang quá đi


----------



## dainamly (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hay a so 1 hat gjong hơn ma so 3 thăng . So 3 hat k giong chut nao het


----------



## vangnank (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Đây hình như là vợ của anh Thái, từng có mặt trong liveshow của ảnh


----------



## nghiahanng (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

vangnank đã viết:


> Đây hình như là vợ của anh Thái, từng có mặt trong liveshow của ảnh


Hình như cái gì nữa thím ơi, vợ a Dương Ngọc Thái chứ còn hình như =))


----------



## minhmanna (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mùa này thích nhất tập quang vinh và tập dương ngọc thái. Hóng Lý Hải


----------



## munam (24 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Nghe bảo tập tiếp theo là ca sĩ Miu Lê đó, mọi người hóng nào :v


----------



## tocquang (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

vomanhung đã viết:


> Chương trình bây giờ toàn upload lên ytb bản cut thôi, chả có full như hồi mùa 1. Thích chương trình lắm mà không có bản full  buồn


đồng ý với bạn, tuy cắt ra để tăng view nhưng lại bất tiện cho khán giả, để nghị chương trình coi lại, vẫn yêu chương trình lắm lắm


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

tập nầy coi mỗi a Giang  xin lỗi a Thái nhá


----------



## justforlaugh (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hoang Châu nhìn tình củm quá à, mình ghen quá, không biết vk anh thái sao nhể :d


----------



## moonlight2528 (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hông thích tập nì, chán ụa


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

Vui nhất là xem tập của Ca sĩ Dương Ngọc Thái


----------



## Rum Barcadi (12 Tháng một 2017)

nó chặc chém zữ quá mà phải hông nà =))


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

Đúng rồi có ca sĩ Ngọc Sơn tham gia nữa, ngồi cười đau cà ruột


----------



## Rum Barcadi (12 Tháng một 2017)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Vui nhất là xem tập của Ca sĩ Dương Ngọc Thái



Tập này nhìn pé Phương Mỹ Chi mà giật mình., lớn quá trời ơi


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> nó chặc chém zữ quá mà phải hông nà =))



Hahaha. Người ta phát triển nhanh mà =))


----------



## Rum Barcadi (12 Tháng một 2017)

Mình nhớ xem tập nào mà có Dr.Beo diện nguyên bộ beo luôn mới đau


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

Ổng thích đi theo mốt tone ghê ta =))


----------



## Rum Barcadi (12 Tháng một 2017)

Chứ gì nữa tập này hình như của Ca sĩ Lương Bích Hữu phì phải


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Mình nhớ xem tập nào mà có Dr.Beo diện nguyên bộ beo luôn mới đau


Sai bét rồi mấy ba ơi, tập đó là tập của Ca sĩ Uyên Trang đó =))


----------



## Rum Barcadi (12 Tháng một 2017)

Ủa zị hả, nhầm lẫn rồi. hahaha


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Theo dự đoán vòng Bán kết 2 ai sẽ là người được vào chung kết nhỉ


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Minh trí Đội phan Đinh Tùng chứ ai


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Hahaha. Sao hay thế pác


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Theo dự đoán vòng Bán kết 2 ai sẽ là người được vào chung kết nhỉ



Mà tui thích nhất pé Jin Ju hàn quốc. nhìn dễ thương quá ak


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Mà mình thấy hát cũng giống Miu lê mà. hay nữa thì khác


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Hahaha. Sao hay thế pác


Chuẩn luôn mà Đội của Ca sĩ PDT vào Chung Kết rồi. kkk


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Đâu ra bữa nhiều nghệ sĩ chém TG đớ luôn kìa. mà Vui cười hoài ak. há há


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Mà mình thấy hát cũng giống Miu lê mà. hay nữa thì khác



Cố gắng lên các bạn ơi. hehe


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này xem hay ghê các pác ơi. Có pác nào thấy vậy ko nhỉ?


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Chuẩn luôn mà Đội của Ca sĩ PDT vào Chung Kết rồi. kkk



Chính xác nó hot lắm đó. nhiều bạn trẻ mà hát giống ca sĩ thật lắm luôn đó


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (15 Tháng một 2017)

Dương Ngọc Thái dc mời mà ko mời Phan Mạnh Quỳnh nhỉ


----------



## Lybetyn (24 Tháng hai 2017)

thích ca sĩ này từ rất lâu rồ đấy


----------

